# Infinity or HumbleROM? EP3HA-based ROM preferably.



## trparky

I want an EP3HA-based ROM for the Droid Charge. Seems I have a choice between Infinity or HumbleROM. Of those two... which would you choose and why?

Oh, and no TSM Parts, that causes hotboots on Gingerbread. That is, if it can be helped.


----------



## charlie_c

I think Humble is your only option if you don't want TSM parts. You could always install stock EP3HA (debloated or not) and then theme it if you wanted, it's pretty quick as-is. I've been using EP3HA Infinity with TSM for a while and don't have any hot boot issues.


----------



## Rythmyc

"charlie_c said:


> I think Humble is your only option if you don't want TSM parts. You could always install stock EP3HA (debloated or not) and then theme it if you wanted, it's pretty quick as-is. I've been using EP3HA Infinity with TSM for a while and don't have any hot boot issues.


Unfortunately, he's right. Humble is your only option if you don't want TSM. The latest release of Infinity was supposed to fix the issue, and I've been hearing it has.


----------



## trparky

If TSM Parts is fixed in Infinity, send me the link.


----------



## Droidianslip

You can install the Debloated Ep3ha Rooted Rom and upgrade the kernal to Imoseyon's 3.1 and it works just fine. I like some of the features in Humble 4.22 better, so I went back to that.


----------



## kvswim

"trparky said:


> If TSM Parts is fixed in Infinity, send me the link.


TSM if fixed as in, there are no hot boots. Ask someone on IRC for the link to the 10/12 Infinity Beta.


----------



## Falcyn

I would choose (and have) TBH's stock debloated EP3HA over Humble or the beta version of Infinity. It's been significantly more stable and noticeably faster for me than any EP1W (or previous) ROM, and frankly I don't see a need for TSM Parts when the only components I used were those taken from Spare Parts (faster animations. etc) and Spare Parts can be installed (from the Marketplace or a sideloaded .apk) on any ROM.

I also won't use Humble as a matter of principle.


----------



## trparky

I loaded the EP3W-based Infinity with TSM Parts ROM. It's beta but it works well.


----------



## edwards2243

kvswim said:


> TSM if fixed as in, there are no hot boots. Ask someone on IRC for the link to the 10/12 Infinity Beta.


I didn't realize there was a fix? If someone finds the link, please post..


----------



## BuTbKa

Link please 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## foister82

be warned, people were having problem getting root with beta 5, even after installing superuser.


----------



## bkhorn

trparky said:


> I loaded the EP3W-based Infinity with TSM Parts ROM. It's beta but it works well.


Infinity is based on EP3W? I didn't know "W" was out.


----------



## ncwildcat

foister82 said:


> be warned, people were having problem getting root with beta 5, even after installing superuser.


I had no issues just had to update binaries...using imos 3.1.0 with beta5


----------



## Birthofahero

"foister82 said:


> be warned, people were having problem getting root with beta 5, even after installing superuser.


No issues here with root access.


----------



## trparky

None either, I flashed iMoseyOn's kernel and got root access.


----------



## andreiantal

trparky said:


> None either, I flashed iMoseyOn's kernel and got root access.


How did u flash imoseyon kernel. Did u do anything special other than flash the zip. For some reason it doesn't do anything for me. I had to flash the superuser to get root access. I tried multiple time to flash the kernel and it ssays it is done successfully but it only takes couple of seconds to finish and I don't see any change in quadrant so I think it is not installed.


----------



## shrike1978

andreiantal said:


> How did u flash imoseyon kernel. Did u do anything special other than flash the zip. For some reason it doesn't do anything for me. I had to flash the superuser to get root access. I tried multiple time to flash the kernel and it ssays it is done successfully but it only takes couple of seconds to finish and I don't see any change in quadrant so I think it is not installed.


Did you mount /system?


----------



## andreiantal

shrike1978 said:



> Did you mount /system?


Did that - the same behavior. I think the problem is I came from humble 4.2 and the kernel is already present there and I might need to come from stock to flash this kernel.


----------



## trparky

I came from GummyCharged GBE 2.0 to Infinity. All I did was do a factory reset in CWM, cleared cache and Dalvik, then flashed the ROM and the Kernel. Booted and I had the ROM loaded and had root access.

I checked with RootCheck and all things check out.


----------



## Str8ridr

I odin'd ep3ha bloated, flashed the rom, didn't flash a kernel and I had root. Didn't have to update su or do anything else. Runs perfect


----------



## Hyduke

Does infinity have any themes you can download and use? if so is there a link?


----------



## trparky

No themes that I know of but it's been said that themes have been the center of a lot of instability for third-party ROMs on the Droid Charge. This ROM has a theme that looks like stock but without the poop colors.


----------



## Trav06

charlie_c said:


> I've been using EP3HA Infinity with TSM for a while and don't have any hot boot issues.


Where do I find Infinity EP3HA? I don't see it here on RootzWiki.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

Alright folks, chill out in here...


----------



## Rythmyc

"DrMacinyasha said:


> Alright folks, chill out in here...


Huh? Might just be me, but i'm hoping this was sarcastic?


----------



## landshark

Rythmyc said:


> Huh? Might just be me, but i'm hoping this was sarcastic?


All the trash was probably already removed by the mod.


----------



## mobile.sensei

For anyone having issues getting root with infinity look no further ... just flash this http://db.tt/PQdSyLaN in cwr and you will have root.... simple as that


----------



## ws6driver

\"mobile.sensei\" said:


> For anyone having issues getting root with infinity look no further ... just flash this http://db.tt/PQdSyLaN in cwr and you will have root.... simple as that


Who deserves the props?

Sent from your moms room


----------



## Hyduke

Can\'t get the screen lock to work on infinity ROM anyone else having this problem?


----------



## shrike1978

Hyduke said:


> Can\'t get the screen lock to work on infinity ROM anyone else having this problem?


Go into TSM parts and check then uncheck "Disable lockscreen"


----------

